# Crayola Color Wonder?



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Any one have color wonder stuff for their toddler? I am wondering if it is "safe". It seems like such a good idea as far as the markers only write on specific color wonder paper and not on your walls, but what kind of crazy chemicals are in those markers?? Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, I don't know about the chemicals, but they have a sort of delayed reaction (you color the page and it takes a second for the color to show up), and DD isn't really that interested in them. DS (who's four) now likes the CW coloring books, but at 2 he didn't like them, either. Also, the colors are not quite as vibrant as regular markers. I just don't think it's as satisfying.
-e


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

We were given a Color Wonder coloring book and markers as a gift. They had a Dora theme. Problem number one: the markers that came with the book were: yellow, brown, fuscia, lavender, light orange, and darker orange. No red (Boots' boots), no pink (Dora's shirt), no blue (Swiper's gloves), no green (grass, trees, etc.). What were the manufacturers thinking?

Problem number two: the coloring book had "dead spots" where the markers wouldn't write at all. It seems pretty creatively stifling, that kids aren't able to color any which way they want in the books. My dd (3 years old) didn't even color the pictures, really, she just chose a maker and scrubbed it across the entire page, as there are also hidden pictures (some dead spots show up as white flowers, fireworks, and other stuff) on each page. So that part delighted her, seeing what would show up when she colored it all.

I don't know how the plain Color Wonder paper would work, but we would never buy another coloring book from them, nor recommend it to anyone else.


----------



## IndyNanny (Sep 20, 2007)

The children I nanny for have several of the CW products. They really liked them at first, now they are much more interested in the real things (markers, crayons, paints). I don't care for the coloring books, but I really don't like the finger paints. They're really waxy. I can see where the plain tablets and markers would be good for road trips where you don't want your child having free reign in the back seat with open markers and crayons.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

DS had a set of CW fingerpaints when he was 3. He had some CW paper that you could paint all over just like regular paper, except it was CW reactive. It was kind of cool because it turned the paper slightly transparent, which looked nice when you held it up to a window. We had fun making "stained glass".







It is kind of greasy and smeary, like Vaseline. DS liked the texture. I imagine the fingerpaints would appeal to a toddler more than the markers, because there is the additional tactile element, however I do agree that the delay between making the mark and the colors showing up is a problem for small children. We didn't buy any more after it ran out, and DS didn't ask for it.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Cross-posted with IndyNanny.







The texture most closely resembles pots of lip balm, IMO.


----------



## IndyNanny (Sep 20, 2007)

Not to mention, they're kind of pricey.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

We got some for a drive from St Louis Missouri to Los Angeles...for that I LOVED them.

Other than that...we tossed them as soon as we got home. I really really don't like them. I'd rather we use the real deal, clean up the messes and learn how to use them correctly. IMO


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyMommaToo* 
but they have a sort of delayed reaction (you color the page and it takes a second for the color to show up)

We rec'd some as a gift when my kids were younger. I think this delayed reaction was confusing. The c/w paints were a mess. And, although they may not stain in color, they do leave an oily stain on clothing or upholstery. My children quickly lost interest in the CW - they never even used up the one set of supplies.


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

We were given a set (coloring book and three pens: brown, blue, and pink), and my 2 year old enjoys them. They are the only pens I let her use. I dislike that you can't color outside the lines. The set also came with fingerpaints that, like the pens, will only produce color on designated spots on the page. My daughter dislikes all fingerpaints, so I can't speak to those.

I don't know much about the chemical process of these things, but they have been on the market for, what, about ten years now?

Kristina


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

My DS has used CW markers since he was a year old. He enjoys them. They were great when he was that young, because they were mess free, and the delayed reaction and limited colors never bothered him. He's never seen any of the shows that the coloring books feature (Backyard something-or-others or Dora), so he had no idea what they were _supposed_ to look like.

He's moved on to "real" pens, markers, crayons, etc., but he still uses these every now and then. When they do dry up, or when we've used up all the CW paper we have I won't buy more, though, since he now uses other art supplies.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

We've tried them and I think they are a big waste of money. Like a PP said, the coloring books don't allow for much creativity. We did like the plain paper and markers okay for a long trip but I wouldn't bother buying them again.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My kids love them.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I looked up this question before, a while back on another thread.

There are two chemical *phenol-formaldahyde* compounds, one in the paper and one in the pen. That's what makes the paper react to the marker.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

They were good for when we went camping! But as an everyday thing, a waste of money I feel. Nice idea that they only colour on the paper but they are slow to show up and not as bright. My son prefers real makers instead! You just have to teach them to colour on paper only! lol


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
I looked up this question before, a while back on another thread.

There are two chemical *phenol-formaldahyde* compounds, one in the paper and one in the pen. That's what makes the paper react to the marker.

Thanks for looking! Formaldahyde is BAD stuff! I don't like the delayed showing of the markers. I don't think my 16 mo old would understand that.

Has anyone tried new toddler markers for 18+? They are kinda egg shaped, by crayola.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robinlaroy* 
Thanks for looking! Formaldahyde is BAD stuff! I don't like the delayed showing of the markers. I don't think my 16 mo old would understand that.

Has anyone tried new toddler markers for 18+? They are kinda egg shaped, by crayola.

I have been suspicious of the color wonder markers too, I'm glad someone has an answer.

as for the egg shaped markers, my mom said she saw some egg shaped crayons and that they looked great but she forgot where she saw them and can't find them again.

my 16 MO is doing fine with the regular jumbo sized crayons though.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

We have some of the markers and the fingerpaint. I bought the markers and some small "coloring books" to go with them, for a transatlantic flight. Very good for that sort of situation (others have mentioned car trips).

DD is not so interested in them, but if I get them out, she'll use them. I got the fingerpaints on clearance at the local drugstore and then bought a pad of CW paper. It's pretty fun! She tends to use way more fingerpaint than she needs, though, so I'm glad I got the fingerpaint on clearance, and probably won't be buying more. She has only used it a couple of times and she has nearly used up some of the colors b/c she just likes to glom it on the page.

I'm not that worried about the chemicals, we wash her hands right after using them. I do supervise to make sure none goes in the mouth.

But, I do think that while these products have their place, it's important for them to get practice with the "real", messy items. It's just an incomplete experience (IMO) if the paint doesn't drip, if it only colors on certain paper, if it has a delay before showing up on the page, etc. But it's pretty darn handy if you are somewhere where you can't risk making a mess. When we were in Greece this summer we took the Color Wonder markers and coloring books with us every time we had to go to some relative's or friend's house and make nice. The visits would go on for HOURS and everyone's house was immaculate; definitely not an option to let dd use regular crayons or markers.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

A good alternative is mini Aquadoodle coloring books. They are reusable (the coloring fades after about 5 minutes), and you fill the markers up with plain water. Sil got some for ds--not sure where, but I think it was somewhere mainstream like Toys R Us or Target.

We did use the CW stuff on a recent international plane trip. They are really good for situations (like travel) where you can't have a lot of mess.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

We use them during travel as well. The chemicals in them worry me though.


----------



## Happygrl6 (May 3, 2005)

We got DD her first set when she was 18 months for a flight we were making. She loved them and still does. We have markers & fingerpaint. We only use the Color Wonder paper. If she wants coloring sheet type of things, I run the paper through the printer and print things off the internet. No "dead" spots and much cheaper.

Now, at 3, she uses them less and goes for the real thing more. I still use them on days when I'm running out of energy, for car trips, to pack in activity bags when I have an appointment, etc.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

We got DD her first color wonder set on her first birthday. She did great with them, but got really bored. So for the past 9mo she has been using real crayola markers. She is VERY good with them. I was surprised, but very happy that she doesnt color on anything but the paper. We still do color wonder when we are out at other places just to avoid any big messes.


----------

